# Bea @ the Lake County Indiana Fair



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That looks a lot like Michael Bush but a little younger


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

k: OH meeeee


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Where's the red hat?


----------

